# interesting range day



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all


I decided just for the heck of it I would do some unscientific shooting.

I took 40 cal and 45 acp to the range yesterday.
Would I did was shoot some PDX1 180 gr 40 and some 230 gr jhp ammo.
I used a glock 23 and a sig p220.
I shot gallon milk jugs full of water,some old concrete blocks,some 2X6's and various other things including an old window from a car (back window).

And to my surprise there was hardly if any noticeable difference between the 40 and 45.

The water bottles pretty much blew up with both rds,the concrete busted pretty much the same, I mean everything when I measured the holes in the wood I shot or the metal, the size and depth in the metal plates were almost exactly the same.

Welcome your thoughts, on my very exacting scientific test shooting!:anim_lol:

I did not take pictures because I did this just for the H... of it I didn't want to start any controversy, or cal war. I just thought it might be interesting post my results.
I wish I would have taken some 9mm with but maybe some other time.


----------



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

Shoot this should be in range reports. Sorry I'll start paying more attention must still be asleep.
So if a moderator could move it to the proper thread thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jassie said:


> Shoot this should be in range reports. Sorry I'll start paying more attention must still be asleep.
> So if a moderator could move it to the proper thread thanks.


Done!

On the subject of your original post...

The .40 is a pretty good compromise cartridge. Bullets nearly as big and heavy as a .45, and almost as many rounds as a high-capacity 9mm, in most guns. I think that's why most police departments embraced it; they didn't have to choose between big bullets and buncha-bullets.


----------

